

Ask HN: Where do I report HN bugs? - CoreDumpling

I came across a strange bug on news.ycombinator.com earlier today that I'd prefer to report privately in case it draws undue attention from people who want to exploit it maliciously.<p>I apologize if this has been asked before elsewhere, but I couldn't find any pointers by searching or reading the guidelines and FAQ pages.  How can I inform the site administrator(s) about this?
======
pg
Send an email to pg@ycombinator.com

